

55000 pieces of wolfram alpha feedback first mover advantage - iterationx

Do you think that with considering the feedback rate, that wolfram alpha will get a huge first mover advantage after a few iterations of feedback have been implemented?
======
ubernostrum
In what field is it a "first mover"?

